# Supported spindles



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anyone use a supported spindle? I love my wheel but I can't use it on the road.  I'm wondering if there is much of a difference between a supported spindle and a spindolyn? Anything?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Meeeeee........ they are SO addicting !!! I have a few turkish ..... a few Russian.....one drop, and one Spindolyn ! I bought the spindolyn first , dont use it much .... it has it's own base, which is great for learning !! 

Im using camel fiber here ..... SO SO soft !!!



The one I carry in my purse .....


My Spindolyn .......




https://scontent-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=82f44245ed91432babb34714ae0eac37&oe=558A6B58


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one like the one shown in your first picture, the metal spindle, Miz Mary. Have you had difficulties getting the fiber strand being spun to stick onto the end of the spindle? It seems to like to try to slip off of the one I have and I don't use it as often as I would if it didn't require a half hitch to keep the strand of fiber at the end of the spindle. It's great for spinning really fine stuff, but a PITA when it slips off the spindle.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Do you mean when your starting out the first time on the spindle or during spinning ? Kinda hard to get started when the fiber is so soft, but no probs during the spinning .... hmmm ....... 
I spin a piece, then wind onto the TOP of the spindle ....when I get a bit on there I butterfly onto my left hand and wind on the cop on the bottom .......


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There is a very easy way to get a secure tie on any spindle. You simply tie on the lower part above the circular piece and put on loop beneath it and bring it back up to twist it back around and above the circular piece. When I tie on the shaft above the circular piece without that loop, I do get slip sometimes even on my wood one. It never slips when I tie it and loop it one below the circular piece. Gosh does that make sense? I can post a pic when my camera loads..I love these spindles! After doggie ate my portable one, I was left with a larger one. I can see where I need more though!

Lovely spindles, that last one is gorgeous!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a few but haven't learned how to use one yet. MizMary can you recommend a good video to watch. How did you learn?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Heres a few I have used .....

[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNGG3w2cdTM[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oops ... trying to post the you tube vids !!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHzwxS3REwY[/ame]


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7EPregwJrI[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you MizMary


----------

